# Canon all around lens



## dak1b (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm thinking about purchasing the Canon 5D mk I or maybe even the II.

What is a good all around lens to start out with?

I was thinking about the       [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Canon-24-105mm-USM-Lens-Cameras/dp/B000AZ57M6/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header"]Canon  EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens[/ame]...just a bit expensive...any other suggestions? 

thanks!:mrgreen:


----------



## Lipoly (Jul 8, 2010)

Why is it so expensive...can't tell from the specs.


----------



## Munky (Jul 8, 2010)

*Just Buy The B&H Kit!
*Canon - EOS 5D Mark II Digital Camera Kit with Can - 2764B004 -


----------



## rusty9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Lipoly said:


> Why is it so expensive...can't tell from the specs.



constant f/4 aperature and it's branded with the Canon "L"


----------



## Crystal (Jul 8, 2010)

I just bought the Canon EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM Lens as an all round lens and i love it, i also have the 50mm 1.8 but I want to get the 70-200mm f2.8 for portraits.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Ryan L (Jul 8, 2010)

Because it's an L lens. The "luxury" line is the top of the line lenses for Canon. And it is Image Stabilized.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 8, 2010)

Munky said:


> *Just Buy The B&H Kit!
> *Canon - EOS 5D Mark II Digital Camera Kit with Can - 2764B004 -



ya thats out of my price range! i wish...

most likely i'm going to get the Canon 5D Mk w/ 24-105mm L for less than 2k. thats my goal.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

I prefer the 24-70 f/2.8L.

You lose IS, but you gain an f stop, which works better when photographing anything moving. It's also a bit shorter, but you get a shallowe DOF. It's the lens that rarely leaves my 5D MKII.


----------



## flyingember (Jul 9, 2010)

it depends on what you want to take and when you want to take it.  or in other words, there's never just one perfect all around lens to get.


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 9, 2010)

flyingember said:


> it depends on what you want to take and when you want to take it. or in other words, there's never just one perfect all around lens to get.


 

Canon announced a new lens to be available early this fall.
It is the "_one lens for all_" - 15mm- 500mm USM IS MKX


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2010)

heres my lineup on lens is this order when I get the 5D. Tell me what you guys think of the lens and the order i'm planning on buying them.

1) Canon 24-105mm L (Buying this lens right off the bat w/ camera)
2) Canon 15mm Fisheye (getting this baby soon after)
3) Canon 70-200mm L f/4 USM 
4) Canon 50mm 1.4


----------



## pbelarge (Jul 9, 2010)

I am curious, why the fisheye lens?


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> flyingember said:
> 
> 
> > it depends on what you want to take and when you want to take it. or in other words, there's never just one perfect all around lens to get.
> ...



  r u serious?!!?!?!?OMG!!! that'd wud be awesome!!!!!! with that range I can't even start imagining the price. is it L glass?


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> I am curious, why the fisheye lens?



Because it a highly addictive fun lens!!!!:mrgreen:

I love how creative you can get with fish-eye. I like its uniqueness that no other lens could bring. I need a wide angle too. :thumbup:


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 9, 2010)

dak1b said:


> heres my lineup on lens is this order when I get the 5D. Tell me what you guys think of the lens and the order i'm planning on buying them.
> 
> 1) Canon 24-105mm L (Buying this lens right off the bat w/ camera)
> 2) Canon 15mm Fisheye (getting this baby soon after)
> ...


 
Check out the 24-70

Also, look at the 85 f/1.8 If you're using a 5D, it's not going to be as long as you'd see on a crop sensor.

the 15 is super sharp though. I use mine a lot.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 9, 2010)

The 5D demands good glass don't skimp


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2010)

gsgary said:


> The 5D demands good glass don't skimp



i'm not skimping on the lens I listed.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm about to buy the Canon 5D for $1100. I'm buying it from a UC professor int the digital arts field. 

Shutter count is less than 3k. Perfect condition comes with all original packaging + accessories + an extra battery and a 2gig card.

I believe its a great deal!

your thoughts?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

dak1b said:


> your thoughts?


Buy it before he changes his mind.


----------



## PJL (Jul 9, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Buy it before he changes his mind.


Or comes to his senses.


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2010)

Just bought it!!!!!!!!!!! flawless Canon 5D =]

I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!

This makes my rebel xs look like a wimp!!!!!!! now its time to invest in some L glass


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome!!!

Congrats!


Genuinely happy for you!  Congrats!


----------



## dak1b (Jul 9, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...



thanks you! :mrgreen:

its been a long journey. Now i'm in the market to get a L lens because of rigth now I only have the 100mm to shoot with.

I'll most likely buy the Canon 24-105mm lens to start. :thumbup:

excited for the future!!!


----------

